# Weirdly improved display screen



## Ken Carroll (9 mo ago)

I recently got my first EV, a 2019 Model S. One day (it was Thanksgiving) the instrument panel was suddenly different and much better. The lane markers were red and yellow, and much more territory and features were displayed. It displayed the on-coming traffic. It displayed cross streets and the traffic on them. If I turned onto a side street, the display would show the car icon making the turn. It displayed cars parked on both sides of the road, even those some distance from the road (as in a strip mall parking lot). It was fantastic! Then it stopped and reverted to its old self. What gives? I loved it. How can I get that back? (No, I was not dreaming).


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Ken Carroll said:


> Then it stopped and reverted to its old self. What gives? I loved it. How can I get that back? (No, I was not dreaming).


It sounds like maybe a setting has toggled in your autopilot settings. Im not at my car right now so cannot elaborate, but do check options under Autopilot. And those options can be set different for different driver profiles. So if you were driving as one driver and then changed profiles, you probably have to go back in and reselect the non-default autopilot options.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ken Carroll said:


> The lane markers were red and yellow...


I think that only happens when Full Self Driving Beta is activated.
Ken, what version of software does your car have?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Software upgrade?


----------



## BobsMS (Jan 9, 2022)

I had a similar issue happen. I purchased a 2022 Model S with FSD. Unfortunately, the previous owner was revoked from fsd and I’m not getting all the display views my 2020 MS with fsd was getting. This is very frustrating. I liked the visualization more than the fsd since it made so many mistakes.


----------

